#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης & έργων >  > > >  >  >  Σχετικά με την προστασία του καταναλωτή...

## Κουτίνας

*Το θεσμικό πλαίσιο*

Εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, ο βασικός Νόμος 2251/94 για την προστασία  του Καταναλωτή όπως έχει συμπληρωθεί – προσαρμοσθεί στα ισχύοντα  ευρωπαϊκά πρότυπα, αποτελεί ένα καθόλα σύγχρονο πλαίσιο που διασφαλίζει  τα συμφέροντα του Καταναλωτή σε ότι αφορά τα καταναλωτικά αγαθά (i) και  τις υπηρεσίες που του προσφέρονται (ii).

Σύμφωνα και με τη νομική ορολογία, ο νόμος κατέστησε “αυστηρή”  την αστική ευθύνη (“strict” liability) τόσο του Κατασκευαστή –  Παραγωγού, Εμπόρου – Διανομέα καταναλωτικού προϊόντος όσο και του  Παρέχοντος Υπηρεσίες προς τον Καταναλωτή. Θέμα εξόχως σοβαρό για τη  διασφάλιση των συμφερόντων του Καταναλωτή αλλά και για την εξέλιξη των  συναλλακτικών ηθών στη σύγχρονη κοινωνία, που γίνεται όλο και πιο  πολύπλοκη και απαιτητική. Δυστυχώς όμως ο νόμος αυτός, σε ότι αφορά  θέματα ευθύνης στη χώρα μας, έμεινε στα «αζήτητα» και συνεχίζει μέχρι  στιγμής να αγνοείται. Είναι ωστόσο σαφές ότι οι ευθύνες υπάρχουν. Και  πως απαιτείται αντικειμενική ενημέρωση και ανάδειξη της αναγκαιότητας  της Ασφάλισης της Αστικής Ευθύνης των παραγωγικών φορέων έναντι του  Καταναλωτή.

*Οι κοινωνικές και οικονομικές εξελίξεις*

Η καταναλωτική συνείδηση των Ελλήνων ωριμάζει και οι διάφοροι  Κατασκευαστές – Παραγωγοί, Εισαγωγείς – Εξαγωγείς, Έμποροι – Διανομείς  προϊόντων και Πάροχοι Υπηρεσιών, μπορούν ανά πάσα στιγμή να βρεθούν  εκτεθειμένοι σε αξιώσεις αποζημίωσης από ζημιωμένους, δυσαρεστημένους ή  και κακοήθεις καταναλωτές.

Είναι εξάλλου γνωστό πως η παγκοσμιοποίηση, η οικονομική κρίση  και ο ανταγωνισμός δημιουργούν “ένταση κινδύνου” σε σχέση με την  κυκλοφορία προϊόντων και την παροχή υπηρεσιών σε μια ευρύτερη αγορά.  Ειδικότερα, το πρόβλημα είναι περισσότερο σοβαρό όταν πρόκειται για  “ευαίσθητα” προϊόντα (Τρόφιμα, Δομικά Υλικά Κατασκευών, Χημικά,  Φαρμακευτικά, Καλλυντικά προϊόντα, Βιομηχανικά υλικά & Μηχανήματα,  Παιδικά παιχνίδια, Ηλεκτρονικό & Ιατροτεχνολογικό εξοπλισμό κλπ.).  Παρομοίως και όταν πρόκειται για παροχή υπηρεσιών Συμβούλου σε  εξειδικευμένα τεχνικά θέματα κατασκευών, τεχνολογίας, πληροφορικής ή σε  χρηματο-οικονομικά και νομικά ζητήματα.

Φυσικά, ο επαγγελματικός κίνδυνος για ζημιογόνες συνέπειες εις  βάρος του Καταναλωτή από αμέλεια, λάθος η παράλειψη,  ισχύει ευρύτερα  για τον κάθε Επαγγελματία που παρέχει υπηρεσίες.

*Αναγκαία η μεταρρύθμιση*

Η κοινωνία μας πέρα από την εύκολη υιοθέτηση των καταναλωτικών  προτύπων συμπεριφοράς και διαβίωσης, στα θέματα ευθύνης παρέμεινε  αδρανής και επικίνδυνα αδιάφορη, υπνωτισμένη από την επίπλαστη κοινωνική  ευμάρεια που ενθάρρυνε και καλλιέργησε η άφρων πολιτική των εκάστοτε  κυβερνήσεων.

Είναι καιρός πλέον το θέμα αυτό διεξοδικά να μελετηθεί διεξοδικά  και συστηματικά να προωθηθεί στην αγορά. Σε μια τέτοια προοπτική, η  έννοια της «Ευθύνης», στην ευρύτερη διάστασή της, φαίνεται να είναι το  μεγάλο  ζητούμενο για την πολυπόθητη ανάκαμψη της χώρας. Γι' αυτό και θα  πρέπει να αναδειχθεί και να προσεγγισθεί επί της ουσίας από  διαφορετικές σκοπιές. Η ασφαλιστική αγορά έχει τη δική της.

Συνεκτικός κρίκος μεταξύ της Προστασίας του Καταναλωτή και της  Ασφαλιστικής αγοράς είναι η Ασφάλιση της Αστικής Ευθύνης στις βασικές  μορφές της. Ειδικότερα: 
*- Γενική Αστική Ευθύνη έναντι Τρίτων*, από την όποια επαγγελματική ή επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα
*- Αστική Ευθύνη Προϊόντος*, από την παραγωγή διανομή ή πώληση καταναλωτικών προϊόντων 
*- Επαγγελματική Αστική Ευθύνη*, από την παροχή υπηρεσιών.

Η ασφαλιστική αγορά, στο πνεύμα της αναζήτησης νέων  επιχειρηματικών δρόμων προόδου  και προσφοράς χρήσιμων υπηρεσιών στο  κοινωνικό σύνολο, θα πρέπει κάποτε να αναλάβει τις δέουσες πρωτοβουλίες  ώστε να αναπτυχθεί ο κλάδος της Ασφάλισης Αστικής Ευθύνης και στη χώρα  μας.


_(i)  Άρθρο 6 του Ν. 2251/94 (Ευθύνη του Παραγωγού)
” Ο Παραγωγός ευθύνεται για κάθε ζημία που οφείλεται σε ελάττωμα του προϊόντος του”
_
*Σημείωση:*  Σύμφωνα με το πνεύμα του νόμου, στην έννοια του Παραγωγού εκτός από τον  Κατασκευαστή του προϊόντος συμπεριλαμβάνεται όποιος συμμετέχει στην  προώθησή του μέχρι τον Καταναλωτή (Εισαγωγέας, Έμπορος χονδρικής –  λιανικής)

_(ii)  Άρθρο 8 του Ν.2251/94 (Ευθύνη του παρέχοντος υπηρεσίες)
“Ο  παρέχων υπηρεσίες ευθύνεται για κάθε περιουσιακή ζημία ή ηθική βλάβη  που προκάλεσε παράνομα και υπαίτια, με πράξη ή παράλειψη του, κατά την  παροχή αυτών στον καταναλωτή. Ως παρέχων υπηρεσίες νοείται όποιος, στο  πλαίσιο της άσκησης επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας, παρέχει υπηρεσία,  κατά τρόπο ανεξά_

----------

